# Relais zum Abschalten hoher Leistungen



## bayerntobi (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Relais, die mit einer SPS geschaltet werden können, und bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen müssen. Dazu zählt, dass die Relais Leistungen von bis zu 2000W (mindestens 8A bei 220V DC )abschalten sollten. 
Ich verwende eine SPS von Phoenix Contact und finde aber bei diesem Hersteller nur Relais, die höchstens 60 W schalten können. Wenn jemand solche Relais kennt, dann bitte schreiben!

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Homer79 (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

entweder verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht oder Du solltest hier

http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/switch_protect/index.jsp

definitiv etwas finden, sowie bei allen anderen Relais/Schützherstellern.
Direkt mit der SPS solche Leistunegn zu schlten wirste wohl kaum was finden....


Grüße


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

bei der Last fallen mir spontan Halbleiterrelais ein, diese gibt es ein- und drei-phasig


----------



## bayerntobi (8 Dezember 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Direkt mit der SPS solche Leistunegn zu schlten wirste wohl kaum was finden....
> 
> Grüße


So etwas suche ich allerdings!


----------



## Homer79 (8 Dezember 2008)

also da kenne ich gar nichts...
warum kannst Du kein anderes Schütz oder ähnliches zusätzlich ansteuern?


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> also da kenne ich gar nichts...



seit wann werd ich ignoriert?


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> seit wann werd ich ignoriert?


 
Die werden noch etwas verwirrt sein, weil du wieder da bist! *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

vielleicht sollte ich meine aussage mit einem link unterstreichen?

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...45-4746-5276-5382-5383-5384-5385-&jumpto=5383


----------



## Homer79 (8 Dezember 2008)

entweder hab ich heute ein Lese-/Verständnisproblem oder ich weiß auch nicht...
Ausgang SPS->Halbleiterrelais->Last ...ok
Ausgang SPS -> Last...???

oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?
Würde Dich nie ignorieren


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

da steht, er sucht ein relais, dass er über seine steuerung anschalten kann, ergo ein halbleiterrelais ... da steht nicht, dass er die 2kW über eine ausgangsbaugruppe schalten möchte - auch wenn das ein interessanter gedanke wäre - ist ja bald wieder silvester


----------



## Homer79 (8 Dezember 2008)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Homer79* 

 
_Direkt mit der SPS solche Leistunegn zu schlten wirste wohl kaum was finden....

Grüße_

So etwas suche ich allerdings!


...das hatte mich verwirrt...ich bin verwirrt...es lichtet sich...ich kann wieder lesen:-D


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... da steht nicht, dass er die 2kW über eine ausgangsbaugruppe schalten möchte - auch wenn das ein interessanter gedanke wäre - ist ja bald wieder silvester


 
Soviel zum Thema "Schall und Rauch"!

Falls jemals irgendwer so ein Experiment durchführt, bitte Video drehen und veröffentlichen!


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> So etwas suche ich allerdings!



also 400V kannste bis 7,5kW z.B. mit motorstartermodulen der ET200S-reihe schalten ...


----------



## bayerntobi (9 Dezember 2008)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich für Verwirrung gesorgt habe. Es ist folgende Ausgangssituation vorhanden bzw. erwünscht:

SPS --> Relais --> Last (Motor 220 V DC, 8 A)

Ich möchte nun mit der SPS über das Relais den Motorkreis mit Motor ein- und ausschalten können.

Auf der Moeller-Seite habe ich etwas unter folgendem Link gefunden:
http://catalog.moeller.net/index.html?url_type=2&deeplink_order_no=i00507&lang=de

*Typ DILM7-10 (24V DC)*

Ist diese Schütz für meinen Anwendungfall geeignet?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## HBL (9 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen

Ich habe folgende Möglichkeit schon angewendet:

Einen Leistungsschütz mit einer Spulenspannung von 230VAC mit einem Zusatzmodul versehen für die Ansteuerung des Schützes von der SPS.

Leistungsschützen dieser Grössenordnung haben sehr grosse Einschaltspitzen sowol in AC als auch in DC-Spulenspannung von 24V, welche die elektronischen Ausgänge einer SPS zerströren.

Solche Zusatzmodule findet man z.B. bei Moeller oder Rockwell.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## maier21 (9 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
es gibt auch Schütze mit erweitertem Arbeitsbereich 0,7...1,25 Us.
Die können direkt aus der SPS angesteuert werden.
s. link. ein Beispiel.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=20357540&treeLang=de


Daher der Name Koppelschütz.

Gruß
Maier21


----------



## Mr.Spok (10 Dezember 2008)

Die Wago-Busklemme Typ 750-523 schaltet 16A /230V da brauchste kein externes Relais mehr.

mfG Jan


----------



## HBL (10 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen

Bei elektronischen Busklemmen gilt es zu bedenken, diese Schalter sind nicht für eine sicherheitstechnische Abschaltung nach Norm EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13849-1 geeignet.

Gruss 

Hans


----------



## knabi (10 Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, Ihr überseht die Anforderung: 220V *DC/*8A. Wenn dann noch eine hohe Schalthäufigkeit dazukommt, muß wohl ein spezielles Schütz für Gleichspannung her - und da ist die Auswahl begrenzt. Wahrscheinlich wird dann gleich noch ein Koppelrelais zur Ansteuerung dieses Schützes gebraucht, oder eine Relais-Ausgangsbaugruppe muß herhalten.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## HBL (10 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Holger

Ich war der Meinung, mit einem SPS-Ausgang wird ein Schütz angesteuert, welches einen DC-Motor 220VDC/2A schaltet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses Schütz mit einer Steuerspannung von z.B. 24VDC oder 230VAC angesteuert wird.

Wenn das so stimmt, muss ein Schütz mit der nötigen Applikation, sprich entsprechenden Leistungskontakten und unter Berücksichtigung der Schalthäufigkeit ausgewählt werden. Dann kann z.B. eine Lösung wie ich sie oben beschrieben habe gewählt werden.

Ich denke, es gibt vielleicht noch andere Lösungen.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## bayerntobi (11 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

das Schütz soll mit den 24 V DC der SPS angesteuert werden.

*Mr.Spok* schrieb:


> Die Wago-Busklemme Typ 750-523 schaltet 16A /230V da brauchste kein externes Relais mehr.


 
Diese Busklemme ist aber für 230 V *AC.* Ich suche allerdings, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, ein Schütz für Gleichspannung, das einen DC-Motor 220VDC/8A (bzw. 6A müsste ausreichen) schaltet. Ich hoffe, dass noch jemand solche Schütze kennt und sie mir nennen kann, da es solche Schütze anscheinend nur sehr sehr selten gibt.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## HBL (11 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Tobi

Natürlich findest Du solche Schützen. Allerdings musst Du ein Leistungsschütz einsetzen, das, wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe, die entsprechenden Leistungs-Kontakte, die für die vorgegebene Belastung ausgelegt sind, aufweist (DC, Schalthäufigkeit etc.).

Wie ich schon bemerkt habe, kann eine solche Schützenspule in der Regel nicht direkt von der SPS angesteuert werden. Für einen elektronischen SPS-Ausgang ist die Last einfach zu gross.

Es besteht jedoch die Möglichkeit, SPS-Relais-Ausgänge einzusetzen. Diese Kontakte sind höher belastbar.

Nochmals, nachstehende Lösung habe ich angewendet und diese hat sich sehr gut bewährt.



> Einen Leistungsschütz mit einer Spulenspannung von 230VAC mit einem Zusatzmodul versehen für die Ansteuerung des Schützes von der SPS.


 

Solche Vorsatzmodule sind wahrscheinlich bei den meisten Schützenherstellern erhältlich. Diese Module werden mit 230VAC vorgespannt. Zusätzlich ist ein Eingang, der geeignet ist für SPS-Ansteuerung, vorgesehen. Damit ist es möglich, ein so grosses Leistungsschütz über diesen zusätzlichen Modulanschluss direkt über die SPS anzusteuern.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## maier21 (20 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Tobi, 
eines der von mir weiter oben erwähnten Koppelschütze sollte geeignet sein.

Es gibt von Siemens ein Koppelschütz, das bei  *Reihenschaltung* von den drei Hauptdtrombahnen nach Gebrauchskategorie DC-3 und DC-5 (Neben- und Reihenschlußmotoren) bei 220V bis 10A schalten kann.
Die Spulenleistung bei diesem speziellen Schütz beträgt 4,2W bei 24 V DC.
Der Typ ist 3RT1024-1KB40. An dem Grundschütz sind leider keine Hilfskontakte dran. Das Schütz kann noch mit 2Hilfskontakten erweitert werden.

Gruß
Maier21


----------

